# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Krew z ucha

## gosia3xl

2 dni temu moja mama zaobserwowała dziwne krwawienie z ucha po nocy. Cały środek ucha wewnętrznie był zakrwawiony. Przyjrzałam się temu dokładniej i zobaczyłam coś wyglądającego jak stercząca kość razem z zakrzepniętą krwią. Mama nie narzekała na ból. W ten sam dzień udałyśmy się od razu do lekarza. Pani doktor stwierdziła dziwną infekcję ucha która jest rzadko spotykana oraz prawdopodobnie wystającą kość i zapisała antybiotyk z penicyliną 'Diclofenac Sodium Enteric Coated' jest to angielska nazwa. Na dzień dzisiejszy jest już lepiej chociaż teraz mama odczuwa dość silny ból z tyłu ucha oraz przy skroni. Wspomnę również, że mama ma uszkodzony błędnik oraz stwierdzenie przesunięcia "Otolitu" które powoduję bardzo duże zaburzenia w ruchu, równowagi oraz zawroty głowy.

Proszę o jakąś rade, ponieważ nie wiemy co mamy robić. Czy antybiotyk pomoże mamie oraz czy to może być zagrożeniem dla jej zdrowia? Czy potrzebne jest prześwietlenie ucha, lekarze w Anglii bardzo nie chętnie robią jakiekolwiek prześwietlenia. Być może nie które nazwy nie są prawidłowe.

----------


## Szymon_w

rozumiem, że kość wystająca z ucha to twarde zgrubienie skóry ?
może to być kaszak, ale sa też inne opcje jak naczyniak, czerniak czy włókniak
krwawienie może być spowodowane naciskiem 
jakiej formy jest poprawa ? ustalo krwawienie ? zmniejszył się guzek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

diclofenak nie jest antybiotykiem lecz silnym srodkiem przeciwbolowym-nie leczy tylko otumania

----------

